# hi there



## loki (Jul 21, 2003)

helloooo every body! see you in the forums...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey Loki (Loki like Loki's Minions - Quake?)


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Arnold (Jul 21, 2003)

loki welcome to IM!


----------



## loki (Jul 25, 2003)

*loki*

Lo·ki    ( P )  n. Mythology 
A Norse god who created discord, especially among his fellow gods.

or in my case

Lo·ki    ( P )  n. Mythology 
A Computer geek who creates discord, especially among his fellow co-workers.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 25, 2003)

There are a few other computar geeks here


----------

